# Possible Majahual Move



## onipilif39 (Nov 9, 2009)

My husband and I are seriously thinking on making a move to Majahual.
We realize that it is difficult to work in Mexico and figured if we saved about 30 grand we should be able to rent somewhere cheap and live there for a couple years at least.
We have friends from the US that own beach front property there and will move at the end of 2010 to start building their house.
We are toying around with the idea of starting a bbq joint w/our friends. From what I have heard there is not much for live music there and our husbands are great musicians. With the cruise ship port there may be a great opportunity.
We will be going down there in March 2009 w/them so they can show us around and introduce us to their friends.
I guess I am just looking for any feedback/advice. I know Majahual is doing well as far as recovering from 2007 Hurricane Dean. 
We are looking to "simplify" our life and are very interested in the history, culture and beauty of Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope you will get some good advice, especially from other expats who have had a few years of living full time in the hot and humid coastal climate. As much as this old sailor enjoys it in the winter, I can't handle it for the other half of the year.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola, I am staying at Laguna Bacalar and visited Majahual yesterday, as I approached the tourist area I was flagged down by at least 3 men with menus trying to get me to visit the restaurant they work at, granted there was no ship at the dock but my dining companion was a little sand crab, not a soul at any restaurant, no one in the water swimming, I have never been to a ghost town before but now I know what one looks like...The miles of bleached white dead tree stumps and branches that litter the landscape was kinda ghostly also, I can imagine driving at night and seeing these weird shapes dancing by...Like I said there were no ships in port but I have been in Cozumel when the ships empty, was not a pretty site...and remember you are 36 miles from the highway then another 50 to Chetumal for large shopping Plazas for supplies...One last thing, do they really need one more restaurant in this town? Suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good comment, Chicois8. There are many who think it is easy to start a business without doing some serious market research; a formula for certain disaster. One must also know that you can't just waltz into another country and start a business. You must have the right visas with governmental permission to invest and work in the country. Then, you'll need local permission, licenses, permits, employee health coverage and then........the unions! Of course, there may be unhappy competitors too. The grass isn't always greener...........


----------

